# 2007 AWD GTO's



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Preview of GM’s performance all wheel drive system
Posted Nov 11, 2004, 3:20 PM ET by Walter J Keegan Jr.

http://www.autoblog.com/entry/2982212676610745/


Australia has become the test bed for many of North America’s next products. Holden has been wholly responsible for creating the Zeta rear-wheel drive platform that will underpin everything from Buick’s new flagship sedan and Riviera replacement to the next GTO. With any new RWD platform developed for North America, a good all-wheel-drive system will need to become an option to those in the snow belts who want more security in bad weather. The Holden Monaro (GTO here, Vauxhall Monaro in England) is now available in all-wheel-drive form, pretty much working the bugs out for the next generation of the system to hit NA shores in 2007/08. AutoExpress.com in England does a test, and loves the tech and the new body kit.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

Interesting reading........


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Sorry, this will be the CAMARO  

I have inside info, but cannot reveal


----------



## tparker (Sep 27, 2004)

Since I traded an Audi S4 on my GTO, I'll offer a personal opinion on all-wheel-drive: It's overrated. In everyday driving and even perfomance driving to 9/10's, a good rwd system is simpler, lighter, cheaper to maintain, and a lot more fun. You can even approach awd bad weather performance with the right wheel and tire setup and traction control. Given the choice to pay more for awd, I'd pass.


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

A 4WD GTO??? What are they thinking? ......... I'm thinking Mustang  :shutme


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

You can pull up to unsupecting Subaru's and leave them in a cloud of burnt rubber.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Very cool,

I think the car could use better handling, especially when power adders are involved so AWD would make it a better rounded or say overall car. Right now it seems like more of a straight line car. Although I must say that adding the very stout yet light BMR STB was immediately noticable when turning my usuual turns at at the same speeds even with the more power I now have. I expect my 04's handling to improve even more when I weld on those BMR STB's! AWD addresses a week point in this cars handling and is a good thing IMO, but they should not do aay with the RWD, just offer both!


----------



## Jetboy (Oct 5, 2004)

I would prefer it stay RWD and forgo the weight gain.


----------



## GDP (Jul 27, 2004)

I've known this info since 2002, however I was flamed constantly and immediately dismissed whenever I brought it up. I met someone that was in testing.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Unless they go with a sophisticated AWD system, it will only add more oversteer and weight. I have seen how bad a WRX performs compared to less powerful FWD cars going from a roll. The GTO would be weak against anything within 50hp at least once it was moving.


----------



## Cmyskill (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, I have a LS1 TA and An 93 AWD Talon. both cars are in the 10's And when street racing The talon will walk all over the TA. I think its stupid to race from a roll. The person that hits the gas a tenth of a second before the other wins 75 percent time even if the other car has mor HP. NO DOUBT I will be Trading both cars for a LS2 AWD GTO OR CAMARO (if it ever comes to the states) Just my .02's

Kenneth


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I think most of the negative AWD comments are coming from people whio have never racerd Auto X or 1/4 mile. Traction is always a good thing when racing!


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Cmyskill said:


> Well, I have a LS1 TA and An 93 AWD Talon. both cars are in the 10's And when street racing The talon will walk all over the TA. I think its stupid to race from a roll. The person that hits the gas a tenth of a second before the other wins 75 percent time even if the other car has mor HP. NO DOUBT I will be Trading both cars for a LS2 AWD GTO OR CAMARO (if it ever comes to the states) Just my .02's
> 
> Kenneth



If both cars are running the same times in the 1/4, how can the Talon walk on the TA? The Talon will get the jump but somehow the TA is even at the end of the 1/4. Sounds the other way around. Secondly, since you are talking about street racing, most people race from a roll to get traction and AWD do it to save the massive amount of abuse a necessary hard luanch creates. I have also been part of autox and have seen many AWD cars get the ass handed to them by FWD machines with less power.


----------



## leaftye (Oct 11, 2004)

An AWD supercharged GTO could be the perfect thing here in Albuquerque. Blower would compensate for altitude and the AWD would keep it killer fast year round.


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

muohio said:


> Unless they go with a sophisticated AWD system, it will only add more oversteer and weight. I have seen how bad a WRX performs compared to less powerful FWD cars going from a roll. The GTO would be weak against anything within 50hp at least once it was moving.


The WRX does not develop much power low in the RPM band, and with its AWD system it simply does not have the traction to spin the wheels. Therefore, anything less than a very high RPM launch will bog the engine and cause a rather uneventful takeoff. 

I bet an LS2 would be able to launch much better with an AWD system, although you are absolutely right about weight gain and possible detriments to handling (although AWD has some handling advantages too).


----------



## 1970 Goat (Nov 17, 2004)

*New Gto*

i haven't been keeping up with the new GTO since i'm helping my dad restoring his 68 chev truck. but has any heard if the GTO will come as a convertible as an option? what im really conserned about is if they will revive the Judge or not. if any one has heard anything, please post it.


----------



## Cmyskill (Aug 2, 2004)

muohio said:


> If both cars are running the same times in the 1/4, how can the Talon walk on the TA? The Talon will get the jump but somehow the TA is even at the end of the 1/4. Sounds the other way around. Secondly, since you are talking about street racing, most people race from a roll to get traction and AWD do it to save the massive amount of abuse a necessary hard luanch creates. I have also been part of autox and have seen many AWD cars get the ass handed to them by FWD machines with less power.



MuOhio, You are right but only kids race from a roll. From a roll my Ta will walk the talon. All I am saying is if you race from a roll and you have two cars that are close. The one that hits the power first wins 90+ percent of the time even if the other car is faster. The only way to race fair is to race from a dead stop. To prove my point when is the last time you saw John Force race from a roll....lol 

On the street from a dead start the talon always beats my TA. at the track there close every time and the ta gets it more often. This is due to the street being harder to hook up on from a dead stop. There is no fair way to start from a roll someone will always start before the other person. Hope this helps clear things up... Im sure racing from a roll is fun and will help all The FWD Ricers...hehe..

Kenneth


----------



## Mykdiver (Dec 30, 2004)

An AWD GTO would be awesome!!! Just add the road race package and add about 25-50 hp.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

1970 Goat said:


> i haven't been keeping up with the new GTO since i'm helping my dad restoring his 68 chev truck. but has any heard if the GTO will come as a convertible as an option? what im really conserned about is if they will revive the Judge or not. if any one has heard anything, please post it.


Monaro has 1 convertible concept car. You may see the convertible and Judge when production comes to the US in 07. Just my opinion!


----------



## Black04GTO (Jan 7, 2005)

I dont like that convertible, IDK why.


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

MAXHAX Is that a weim in your pic?


----------

